# Getat Destro Pam Homage,



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I got this today as a trade , seems odd having the crown on the other side but i like it, im going to get gold hands at some point,

paul

on this croc at the moment as i find it comfy for day to day use, aged dial,










steriled case back,think its a unitas 6479 pic from the trader so not got that strap,ill fit my old style one i made soon,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like those Destros and I even think it makes more sense for someone who wears a watch on the left wrist. Those are big cases so it's not difficult to be having the crown guard digging into your wrist if you wear the regular model...

...and now I know who got that Getat. Nice catch! :thumbsup:

Oh, and BTW... look at blue hands also, they look good on those


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice watch mate. Like the idea of the aged dial and with antiqued gold hands I think you'd be onto a winner.

I've got a lefty and have to say find it nicer to wear than my Getat GMT which I named GiMtY. Couldn't call one lefty and leave the other one nameless now could I...

Frank


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

cheers guys, it wasnt the one that was for sale here as that wasnt a destro but was a really nice one sadly skint so couldnt get that one, i was offered a trade on another watch for this one or a pvd'ed superlume but i liked this one more and yeah it does make sense as the CG's do stick in a bit , i will go with gold hands and lume the sandwich dial , this watch has no lume and i prefer to have one so new hands with lume and markers, or at least the hands :thumbsup:

paul

with my favorite read at the moment


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I like those Destros and I even think it makes more sense for someone who wears a watch on the left wrist. Those are big cases so it's not difficult to be having the crown guard digging into your wrist if you wear the regular model...


I agree - I have a destro and wear it on my left wrist. Works for me as the crown guard on these things is on the large side! As a lefty myself I think it's justified 

Nice aged look on watch and strap!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > I like those Destros and I even think it makes more sense for someone who wears a watch on the left wrist. Those are big cases so it's not difficult to be having the crown guard digging into your wrist if you wear the regular model...
> ...


after having a couple of right sided versions i have found myself putting it on upside down lol


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good :thumbsup:

Now this may be a stupid observation, so I'll throw in one of these just in case :duh: , but if the lefty thing was a problem could you just buy a new dial with the seconds at 9, then turn the whole shebang 180 degrees? The seconds are usually at 6 or 9 anyway that I've seen, is this one a lefty mod?

The getat's seem to be great value for the money, I can see why panerai get a bit annoyed with this sort of thing but I like it


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> after having a couple of right sided versions i have found myself putting it on upside down lol


...so now everytime you need to tell time you have to find a mirror? :grin:


----------

